# Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Two issues came up enough in our time with the new 2009 A6 3.0T that we just have to address them both right up front. The first is likely a no-brainer for our community, but the letter "T" doesn't necessarily stand for "turbocharger." Decades of tradition may have you believing otherwise but, well, deal with it. Or walk away shaking your head in confusion, just as we've seen a number of people do in the past week. In Audi-speak, "T" is now simply an indicator of any forced induction--in this case that means a supercharger. Our second note: people hear the word "supercharger" and expect that the next step after buckling up is to secure their eyeballs to ensure they don't slide out through their ears under full acceleration. The 'charger's intent in the A6 is to bridge the gap between V6 economy and a V8 powerband, not to disfigure passengers. With that established, we can move on.
* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro ([email protected])*









Wow Jamie, nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro ([email protected])*

I know, that shot is flat out awesome. I didn't use it in the article because I had all the car shots on white floating.... maybe I should rethink that. I love that shot.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice write up George. Love the facelift, especially the two-tone seats and the tail lights. I was less than impressed with the 3.2 in the A6, hopefully this new motor will change things for the car! 
Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bhb399mm)*

Thanks Brad. BTW, the writeup was all Stu.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

after having driven this car a few times and having done a few test drives with customers in them, i really think this 3.0T is a hit. customers love the responsiveness of the engine and the gas mileage, and it now stands toe-to-toe on paper with the 535i and above the E class and GS350.
Good Job Audi!!!!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro ([email protected])*

i would be this car used with no problems!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (navybean)*

Hmmm... I have the '08 version of this car, and I'm aware now I pulled the trigger too early. I'd like the supercharged motor over the NA 3.2 no question.
But apparently, Audi didn't think a sport version was terribly important. They just finally announced a sport package with a better suspension and the paddle shifters, but this time around they're leaving out the sport seats - easily the best part of the sport package in my '08. Audi could argue that I could just get the S4 if it's that important to me, but I actually prefer the A6. I hope they correct this oversight for us more, uh, mature Audi drivers..


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Wow Jamie, nice.

that is a great shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (jebglx)*

the 3.0 is a very nice motor. Very quiet and lots of low end grunt.
The 3.0 is a very good choice for increased fuel economy and hope it makes into the '10 Q7 and we can say goodbye to the 3.6.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (MylesPH1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MylesPH1* »_this time around they're leaving out the sport seats

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I looked high and low specifically for the sport seats in mine. Almost every A6 in Europe has them


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_the 3.0 is a very nice motor. Very quiet and lots of low end grunt.
The 3.0 is a very good choice for increased fuel economy and hope it makes into the '10 Q7 and we can say goodbye to the 3.6. 



is this the 3.0 that is going in the s4?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (navybean)*

Same powerplant, just a little detuned


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi A6 3.0T quattro (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_

is this the 3.0 that is going in the s4?

333hp in S4.


----------

